
Bring on the Real Computer Revolution [pdf] - unimpressive
http://ojs.stanford.edu/ojs/index.php/intersect/article/viewFile/703/617
======
far33d
It's kind of ironic that this article is presented as a PDF version of a
journal paper.

~~~
agumonkey
The dilemma of old proven tech.

\-- sent over smtp

~~~
david-given
HN has an SMTP interface?!

------
dang
Url changed from
[http://ojs.stanford.edu/ojs/index.php/intersect/article/down...](http://ojs.stanford.edu/ojs/index.php/intersect/article/download/703/617),
which initiates a file download.

~~~
carussell
The server won't send the Content-Disposition:"attachment[...]" header if you
use this URL:
[http://ojs.stanford.edu/ojs/index.php/intersect/article/view...](http://ojs.stanford.edu/ojs/index.php/intersect/article/viewFile/703/617).
(For me, the abstract page was confusing, because you have to see the tiny
"PDF" link and then click it to get to the actual article.)

~~~
dang
Ok thanks! Changed to that.

------
gjvc
research for this paper clearly wasn't very thorough.

this quote, which is key to the title is 10 years wide of the mark: ``"As the
computer scientist and graphical interface pioneer Alan Kay likes to say, "the
real computer revolution hasn't happened yet" (“The Computer Revolution,”
2007)" '' This title, as far as I can tell, first appeared in the 1997 OOPSLA
talk of the same name
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKg1hTOQXoY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKg1hTOQXoY)

~~~
stcredzero
_Besides Case and Hart 's piece, we have a few other concrete examples of how
computing could be a medium for understanding systems._

Only a few? There are a lot of them, actually. Games are starting to become
these, particularly ones which encourage exploration and making, like
Minecraft. I think we're only at the beginning of our exploration of the craft
of emergent sandbox worlds. We're probably at an analogous stage in emergent
sandbox worlds as the cartoon doodles found on Japanese temple beams from
around 1200 years ago. One day, we'll get to the sandbox world equivalent of
"The Watchmen."

